# Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht



## Oliver (15. Januar 2010)

*Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Xigmatek/*Caseking* und *PC Games Hardware* veranstalten einen Lesertest, in dem du das Asgard in der vom *Kind Mod Service* gedämmten Version ausgiebig testen darfst. Bewirb dich in diesem Thread, wenn du glaubst, das nötige Know-how für einen umfangreichen Lesertest zu haben. Nach erfolgreich abgeliefertem Test darfst du das Gehäuse selbstverständlich behalten - *bewirb dich noch heute*!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - gedämmt 
​


*Technische Details:* 

Maße: 185 x 408 x 475 mm (BxHxT)
Material: Stahl
Gewicht: 5,94 kg
Farbe: Schwarz
Formfaktor: ATX, Micro-ATX
Lüfter:
1x 120 mm (Front)
1x 92 / 80 mm (Front, optional, statt 120 mm)
1x 120 / 92 / 80 mm (Rückseite, optional)
2x 120 / 92 / 80 mm (linkes Seitenteil, optional)
Laufwerke:
4 x 5,25 Zoll (extern, Tool-free)
1 x 3,5 Zoll (extern, Tool-free)
5 x 3,5 Zoll (intern, Tool-free)
Netzteil (optional): Standard ATX
Erweiterungsslots: 7 (Tool-free)
I/O Panel:
2x USB 2.0
1x je Audio IN / OUT
Dämmung (vorinstalliert):
Linkes Seitenteil vorne
Rechtes Seitenteil
Vorderer Boden
Hinterer Boden
Deckel
Dämmung (beiliegend):
Obere Front (5,25 Zoll Slots)
Untere Front (Lüfter-Slot)
Linkes Seitenteil hinten
Mittlere Rückseite (Lüfter)
 
*So wirst du zum Lesertester/in:* 
Begeben Sie sich zum Kommentarthread dieses Artikels und bewerben Sie sich unter Berücksichtigung der *Teilnahmebedingungen*: 

- Du musst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein 
- Du musst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben 
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, dich bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. 
- Du sollst Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen 
- Du sollst eine ordentliche Schreibe haben 
- Du sollst in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen 
- Die Auswahl des Lesertesters wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen 
- Der ausgewählte Teilnehmer wird per PN benachrichtigt und erfährt auf diesem Wege weitere Details 
- Während der Testlaufzeit darfst du die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten nach erfolreich abgeliefertem Test beim Tester 
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests darfst du deine Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen 
- Der Test muss 4 Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware abgeschlossen sein und im Forum von PC Games Hardware Extreme gepostet werden 
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen 

Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis einschließlich *Sonntag, den 24. Januar*. 
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!


----------



## Ace (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Ich mach mal mit! 

- Du musst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein *Ja bin ich!*
- Du musst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben *aber gerne doch!*
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, dich bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. *Wird nicht vorkommen!*
- Du sollst Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen *Habe ich!da ich schon selber genügend hatte!Im Moment auch ein Xigmatek Midgard mit WaKü!*Bilder siehe Sysprofile!
Würde auch gerne die WaKü verbauen,um zu sehen was möglich ist in dem Gehäuse!
- Du sollst eine ordentliche Schreibe haben *Geht klar!*
- Du sollst in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen *Kann ich auch!*
- Die Auswahl des Lesertesters wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen *Von wem auch sonst *
- Der ausgewählte Teilnehmer wird per PN benachrichtigt und erfährt auf diesem Wege weitere Details *cool *
- Während der Testlaufzeit darfst du die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen *Nie im Leben!*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten nach erfolreich abgeliefertem Test beim Tester *Das nenne ich mal großzügig *
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests darfst du deine Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen *Ja gerne!*
- Der Test muss 4 Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware abgeschlossen sein und im Forum von PC Games Hardware Extreme gepostet werden *geht in Ordnung!*
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen *wie immer!


*


----------



## xtrixwrxsti (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Wie verläuft der Test eigentlich oder was müsste man genau testen? Bekommt man nur das Gehäuse geliefert oder werden weitere Komponenten zur Verfügung gestellt?


----------



## shila92 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Ich glaube, da hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen.  Es ist doch ein Gehäuse... 


Oliver schrieb:


> Nach erfolgreich abgeliefertem Test darfst du den *Kühler* selbstverständlich behalten.



@xtrixwrxsti: Du kannst dir ja mal ein paar andere Tests hier aus dem Forum anschauen.


----------



## Professor Frink (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

So, dann mach ich auchmal mit. Ich werde  diese Stichpunkte jetzt nicht kopiern, da ich eigentlich davon ausgehe, dass die Erfüllung dieser Kriterien standart ist um sich hier zu Bewerben ?!
Also, werd ich einfach mal nen kleinen text schreiben  auch wenns nix bringt, ich finds besser.
ich würde diesen Lesertest sehr gerne machen, da ich aktuell nach einem guten/billigen Gehäuse zum modden suche. Im Vorfeld wurde viel über das Asgard gesprochen und es würde mich auch persönlich interessieren ob Xigmatek den Einstieg in die untere Mittelklasse genauso gut bewältigt wie den in die obere Mittelklasse mit dem Midgard. Ich arbeite zurzeit mit einem Freund am Midgard (TB in der Signatur, könnt ihr gleichzeitig als Fotobeweis nehmen, die guten Fotos sind von mir^^) und bin sehr beeindruckt von dem Case. Mal sehen ob Xigmatek auch für 30 Euro ein solides Gehäuse mit guter Verarbeitung herstellen kann und wo die 40 € im Vergleich zum Midgard eingespart werden ! 
Zum Thema silent: Ich plane aktuell mir eine Wasserkühlung zu bauen, also könnte ich das Asgard gleich noch auf Einbaumöglichkeiten für Wasserkühlungen(TripleRadi) checken. Für die Lukü Lautstärkemessung stehen natürlich auch genügend andere Gehäuselüfter verschiedener Marken, ein Scythe Mugen 2 und ein Intel i7 boxed zur Verfügung.
Zum Thema Erfahrung: Ich hab Erfahrung mit mehreren Cases darunter Xigmatek Midgard, Thermaltake Soprano, einige alte Aldikisten  , einem Antec Skeleton und einem NZXT LeXa. 
Ich lege besonderen Wert auf einfache Montage, durchdachtes Kabelmanagement, viele Lüfteranbringungsmöglichkeiten und Flexibilität.
Wenn ich das Case kriege werde ich mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit auchnoch ein Tagebuch schreiben und es modden !
nadann ich hoffe ich werde für würdig befunden


----------



## Zlicer (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

- Du musst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein Standart
- Du musst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreibengeht klar
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, dich bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. nie im Leben wird der Test lieblos ausfallen
- Du sollst Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen habe 2 vergleichskandidaten hier stehen^^ 1 Packard Bell Gehäuse und 1 Lian Li PC A77 
- Du sollst eine ordentliche Schreibe haben immer doch..... ich bin der König der Zweideutigkeiten --> Fragt meine Lehrer^^
- Du sollst in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machendenke ich schon
- Die Auswahl des Lesertesters wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommenwied denn auch sonst
- Der ausgewählte Teilnehmer wird per PN benachrichtigt und erfährt auf diesem Wege weitere Detailshab ich mir schon fast gedacht
- Während der Testlaufzeit darfst du die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufenwie sollte ich denn sonst testen
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten nach erfolreich abgeliefertem Test beim Testerwenns unbedingt sein muss
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests darfst du deine Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichendas hat was...
- Der Test muss 4 Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware abgeschlossen sein und im Forum von PC Games Hardware Extreme gepostet werdenerklärt sich von selbst
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossenalso wie immer 


greetz Zlicer


----------



## Dommas (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Sehr geehrte Juroren,

auch wenn ich erst sehr neu in diesem Forum aktiv bin, möchte ich gerne diesen Test machen.

Im Berichte schreiben bin ich schon sehr erfahren, da wir in der Schule monatlich ausführliche Berichte über einen Praktikumsversuch in Physik oder Chemie schreiben müssen. Diese sind innerhalb einer Woche abzugeben, sodass die Einhaltung der Testzeit kein Problem werden wird. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass das schreiben des Berichtes -trotz geringer Erfahrung im Gehäusetesten- nicht sonderlich schwer für mich werden wird. 
Geräuschtests werde ich leider nur subjektiv machen können, da ich nicht geignete Messgeräte zur verfügung habe. 
Meinen Schreibstil bewertet mein Deutschlehrer immer angemessen, sodass dies auch kein Problem darstellen wird.
Das Gehäuse werde ich sicher nicht in der Testphase veräußern, da ich selber gerne das Gehäuse behalten will.

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## tuner-andy (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Hi @ Redaktion, 

also ich würde den Test auch gerne machen.



- Du musst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein-> bin ich
- Du musst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben -> aufjeden Fall 
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, dich bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. -> ist gebongt
- Du sollst Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen -> hab ich
- Du sollst eine ordentliche Schreibe haben -> hab ich 
- Du sollst in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen -> wenn man sich die Cam von den Eltern ausleiht ist es kein Problem 
- Die Auswahl des Lesertesters wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen -> is ja klar
- Der ausgewählte Teilnehmer wird per PN benachrichtigt und erfährt auf diesem Wege weitere Details -> wie denn auch sonst
- Während der Testlaufzeit darfst du die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen -> wie soll ich des dann Testen? 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten nach erfolreich abgeliefertem Test beim Tester -> eine sehr großzügige Geste 
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests darfst du deine Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen -> is in Ordnung
- Der Test muss 4 Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware abgeschlossen sein und im Forum von PC Games Hardware Extreme gepostet werden -> Zeit reicht auf jeden Fall 
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen -> ok

Ok also ich denke die Kriterien erfülle ich, passende Hardware hab ich auch und zumindest ein bisschen Erfahrung mit Gehäusen ist auch vorhanden, würde mich freuen wenn ich den Test machen könnte


----------



## martimoto (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Dann versuch ich auch mein Glück.Hab bis jetzt nur 3 PC zusammen gebaut.Es würde mich freuen wenn ich als " Anfänger " diesen Test machen könnte.Hardware ist vorhanden & eine Canon 5oo D ist ebenfalls start-bereit.


----------



## snapstar123 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Hallo liebe Leute ich stelle mich auch mal als Lesertester zur verfügung.
Da ich in besitz ausreichender Hardware bin die Übergrössen hat wie CPU-Kühler oder Grafikkarten mit einem AC Accelero Kühler der ganze 3 Slots belegt währe das eine herausforderung genau wie mein NT das auch über der Norm liegt.
Dazu habe ich gerade ein sehr lautes System also nichts mit Silents da würden die Dämmatten ihren dienst sicherlich gut tun, um die Lautstärke in meinem System zu minimieren, wenn die Dämmatten auch halten was der Hersteller verspricht.
Ich würde mich auf jeden fall freuen mal ein Midi-Tower zu testen um zu sehen wo die Hardware an ihre grenzen stosst.
Da währe auch mal gut denn Luftstrom im Gehäuse zu testen im gegensatz zu meinem aktuellen Gehäuse der mit insgesamt 13 Lüftern bestückt ist und somit mein ganzes System kalt stellt natürlich die Lüfter von CPU-Kühler und auch Graka mit ein berechnet.
Also würde mich sehr freuen diesmal ausgewählt zu werden da ich so oder so vor hatte ein Tagebuch zu er öffnen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## zcei (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Diesen Copy&Paste und kurz Auskommentieren Weg werde ich nicht gehen!
Die Voraussetzungen zu erfüllen ist das mindeste und ich denke eher, dass es hier darum geht besonders heraus zu stechen. Da sind Rechtschreibung und korrekte Zeichensetzung ein muss!

Da ich im Besitz eines Midgards bin, wäre es schön, es mal mit dem kleinen Bruder zu vergleichen. Dabei ist mein System keineswegs leise im Moment, wodurch ein guter (wenn auch subjektiver) Lautstärkevergleich gewährleistet ist. Auch ist z.B. mein CPU-Kühler, der Megahalems, nicht gerade klein und könnte somit zum Platz im Gehäuse Vergleich hinzugezogen werden.
Als Kamera wird die Jury in meinem Tagebuch Die Nibelungensaga 
 leider nur eine Handykamera vorfinden, bei dem Test würde ich aber auf eine richtige Digitalkamera, wenn nicht sogar auf eine Spiegelreflexkamera zurückgreifen.
Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen habe ich natürlich, Testergebnisse anderer Asgardtester/anderer Gehäuse werde ich natürlich in Vergleich setzen.

Mit dem ausformulieren längerer Testbeiträge habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme, auch die Rechtschreibung wird dabei nicht vernachlässigt. Die Rechtschreibfehler die noch in meinem Tagebuch zu finden sind, sind auf mangelnde Zeit zurück zu führen, bei dem Test werde ich mir natürlich besondere Mühe geben um einen würdigen Test auf PCGHX zu veröffentlichen!

Dann hoffe ich jetzt mal auf eine positive Antwort und hoffentlich bald auf Paket mit einem Gehäuse drin 

MfG
zcei


----------



## Peedee89 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

So: Ich möchte mich auch für den Test bewerben!
Ich find es auch ebenfals eher unschön einfach die Stichpunkte zu kopieren, daher werd ich auch einen kleinen Text dazu schreiben (Was dann direkt auch Punkt 5 etwas wiederspiegelt)!

Zur Zeit nutze ich einen Zalman GS1000 Tower. Habe somit also direkt einen, meiner Meinung nach, recht guten Vergleich zu einem sehr gut Verarbeiteten Tower! Zusätzlich nutze ich einen Zalman CNPS9900 zur Kühlung meines Intel i7. Kann also somit auch problemlos "Aktuelle" Hardware verbauen um auch möglichst Zeitgetreu testen zu können!
Als Netzteil nutze ich ein Tagan PipeRock mit 900W. Somit hab ich schonmal eine gute Grundausstattung wenn es drum geht einen "leisen" PC aufzubauen!

Gute Fotos der Hardware zu machen wäre ebenfals gar kein Problem, da ich im Besitz einer Canon EOS 50D bin (dass sollte wohl an Qualität reichen).

Ich hoffe, mit meiner Bewerbung lass ich der Redaktion keine Fragen offen. Fals doch steh ich gerne per PN oder eMail zur Verfügung!


----------



## Thunnes (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Ich wollte mich auch mal zum Lesertest bewerben, weil das dann mein erster sein wird. Das muss aber nicht unbedingt heißen, dass er schlecht wird.

Zur Zeit nutze ich ein Gehäuse von A+, nämlich das Seenium, wobei dies mir nicht ganz so gefällt.
Das ist schon das 2. Gehäuse für meinen PC. Als erstes hatte ich ein Apevia X-Discovery, welches mir überhaupt nicht gefiel und für die Hardware auch nicht geeignet war.
Die wäre: Ein Asus P5N-T Deluxe Mainboard(ATX), Intel Core2Quad Q9450 gekühlt von dem Noctua NH-U12P mit 2 Lüftern also schon recht groß.
Außerdem hab ich noch 2 GTX260 die sehr viel Platz wegnehmen und laut sind dazwischen muss auch noch eine TV Karte Platz finden.
Da für diese ganzen Geräte auch viele Kabel nötig sind(2 Festplatten, DVD Laufwerk und Kartenleser mit USB Anschlüssen wollen auch noch versorgt werden) könnte ich auch noch eine gute Einschätzung in Sachen Kabelverlegung bieten.

Das Gehäuse wird auf keinen Fall irgendwie großartig beleuchtet, weil mir das persönlich nicht gefällt.
Kamera ist selbstverständlich vorhanden und ich denke mal, dass ich eine gute Schrift in dem Lesertest habe, aber das müssen dann die Leser entscheiden.

Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen.


----------



## Sp3cht (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Hallo liebes PCGHX Team.

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Testperson für das Xigmatek Asgard Gehäuse, und bestätige, dass ich den oben genannten Anforderungen gewachsen bin.

Seit 7 Jahren bastle ich schon an versch. Pc's. 

Zudem bin ich ein Servicetechniker beim Ditech gewesen (Bundeswehr > keine stelle frei danach)

Habe 2 andere Gehäuse zum vergleich (Aerocool Aeroengine II & Silverstone Raven 2)

Ist das Asgard der Größe meines IFX-14 gewachsen?

Wie gut ist die Dämmung, bin gespannt ob meine empfindlichen Ohren was registrieren können und in welchem Ausmaß

Außerdem brauch ich ein neues Projekt, denn nach meiner Trennung mit meiner Freundin gehts mir net so gut und es wär zudem ne super Ablenkung.


----------



## buzty (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch einmal wieder auf einen Lesertest! 

Die Punkte erfülle ich alle, denke ich zumindest, ob miene Schreibe gut ist kann ich selbst ja schlecht beurteilen, aber ich denke schon dass das in Ordnung geht. Áuch wenn ich nicht den Highend-PC besitze(siehe Sig.) wäre der Test durchaus interessant, da mein jetziger PC auch auf Silent getrimmt ist (ich weiß dass der ein oder andere Silent-Freak den immernoch laut finden würde, aber der Otto-Normal-Verbraucher wundert sich immer dass er so leise ist) und ich somit einen Vergleich zwischen leise aber ungedämmt und hoffentlich leise und gedämmt anstellen könnte. Desweiteren könnte ich mit einem älteren Rebel9 auch noch einen Vergleich über die Verarbeitung erstellen (würde ich mit meinem Lancool natürlich auch!) daja beide aus der gleichen Preislage stammen!

Viel Glück allen Bewerbern!
basti


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Wäre gern dabei, die Anforderungen würde ich so wie sie sind erfüllen, die Zeit dazu hab ich auch 
Und das würde gelegen kommen da ich die nächsten Tage meinen HTPC in den Wohnzimmer bringen sollte und ein schickes Gamingsystem zusammenschustern wollte 
Also von mir aus läufts, wäre mit freuden bereit meine Zeit zu "opfern" und einen schönen Testbericht zu schreiben mit gleichzeitigem Aufbau meines neuen Systems das ich gleich mitdokumentieren würde 
Erfahrung habe ich mit allen Kram in Sachen Hardware, HTPC´s - BigTower - MidiTower und weiss nicht was der Teufel alles weiss 
Aber ich sehe diese eher "billigen" Gehäuse niedrigeren Preissegments ziemlich kritisch gegenüber, vielleicht kann ich mich des anderen belehren, mal sehen wie es wird. Wäre gerne dabei mit euch zusammenzuarbeiten und verabschiede mich hier mal.

Peace, TheUrbanNinja


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

auch ich möchte mich als Tester bewerben.

Ich bin ja schon seit langem Mitglied bei PCGHX und konnte schon einige Tests verfassen.

Durch meine Kreativität, der Liebe zum Detail und einer verständlichen und ordentlichen Schreibe sehe ich mich als den Tester, welchen ihr sucht.

Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen besitze ich seit über 14 Jahren. Zum direkten Vergleich bei diesem Test könnte ich das Midgard einbeziehen und diverse Wasserkühlungselemente inkl. verschiedener Systeme (240er/280er/360er Radis, 2 verschiedene Pumpen; ebenso Intel und AMD Systeme, diverse Gehäuselüfter)
Fotos sind kein Problem. Meine Digicam produziert gute Bilder und ich weiss ebenso, was ich ablichten muss/soll.

Selbstverständlich würde ich das Gehäuse während und nach dem Test nicht weiterverkaufen. Außerdem wird der Test pünktlich innerhalb der von euch vorgeschriebenen Zeit fertig sein.

Ich würde mich sehr über eine positive Resonanz freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marc


----------



## Einer von Vielen (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Hallo liebes PCGHX-Team,
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den ausführlichen Test des Xigmatek Asgard Gehäuses.
Mit den Voraussetzungen, die ja eh selbsverständlich sind, bin ich einverstanden.
Ich würde dieses Gehäuse mit meinem eigenem in den Kriterien Verarbeitung, Design, Kühlung, Lautstärke, Erweiterbarkeit, ... vergleichen und bewerten.
Da es ja ein Einsteigergehäuse ist, würde ich es nicht mit Highend-, sondern eben mit Einsteigerhardware bestücken, die ich aber trotzdem Übertakten werde, um Vergleichswerte zw. OC und normal zu bekommen.
Kameras stehen mir auch mehrere zu Verfügung (wie z.B. eine Panasonic Lumix, die sehr gute Fotos macht).
Natürlich werde ich mich bemühen, ein anständiges und informatives Testprotokoll zu erstellen.

Ich würde mich über eine Zusage freuen.

Beste Grüße,
Einer von Vielen


----------



## Ichhalt (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Meinung geändert.

Lg


----------



## Billy.Mc John (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Ich lasse die Stichpunkte einfach mal aus da ich diese Kriterien als selbstverständlich sehe.
Ich bewerbe mich hiermit als Tester da ich denke ich bin ein idealer User für diese Aufgabe.

Ich besitze viele High-End Komponenten die sich perfekt zum Testen der Lautstärke im gedämmten Gehäuse eignen, desweiteren schreibe ich gerne und vorallem abwechslungsreich und humorvoll. Zwar habe ich noch nie einen derartigen Test verfasst, ich denke aber es würde mir sehr viel spaß machen und natürlich würde ich mich auch über das Gehäuse freuen da ich derzeit ein Open-Air Aufbau benutze, genauer gesagt 2. Ich lege meine Komponenten immer so gut wie möglich auf Silent aus, auch wenn das bei hochgezüchteter Hardware wie Radeons HD5xxx und Quadcores nicht immer möglich ist, ich versuche es so gut wie möglich um auch den letzten Dezibel zu verscheuchen  

Mit Gehäusen habe ich eine Menge erfahrung da ich schon so schon etliche als Herberge für meine Hardware hatte, jedoch wurde ich nie zufriedengestellt, gerade wegen der Lautstärke und Verarbeitung bin ich immer wieder sehr entäuscht worden (ja auch von Lian Li und Co).
Von Xigmatek erwarte ich mir Qualität wie man sie auch bei deren Lüfter und Kühler wieder findet. Dass interessanteste am Gehäuse ist für mich wohl die Dämmung und der schwarze Innenraum da mir nichtnur Silent sondern auch Aussehen wichtig ist, wenn ich es testen dürfte würde es wohl nicht lange dauern bis der Dremel die Seitenwand bearbeiten dürfte, es geht nichts über ein schönes Seitenfenster ^^.

Joa ich denke dass sollte erstmal reichen, ich hoffe natürlich ich bin der Glückliche der Ausgewählt wird ^^

Freundliche Grüße
Billy.Mc John


----------



## New-Bee (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Hallo,
hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest des Gehäuses bewerben.
ich denke, dass ich alle Kriterien des Tests erfülle und auch genügend Zeit für den Test zur Verfügung habe, da ich ab Ende des Monats Semesterferien habe.
Das Gehäuse kann ich mit mehreren mir zur Verfügung stehenden Gehäusen, alte sowie auch neuere, vergleichen. 
Gute Bilder machen kann ich auch, da mir auch eine DSLR-Kamera zur Verfügung steht. 
Über eine Zusage würde ich mich freuen und werde viel Engagement in den Test stecken.

Grüße
New-Bee


----------



## klefreak (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Auch meinerseits gibt's wieder eine Bewerbung für den Lesertest..

Hab zwar mit dem HAF932 ein gutes Case, aber gerade deshalb suche ich immer wieder nach neuen Herausforderungen..

mit der geplanten hd5870 (sofern mal günstiger lieferbar) muss ich eh meine WaKü auseinanderreißen, von daher würde der Gehäusetest gerade super passen 



Spoiler



- Du musst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
JA
- Du musst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben
Ja
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, dich bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
Logisch
- Du sollst Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen
Ich denke schon
- Du sollst eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
ich gebe mein Bestes
- Du sollst in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
Kann ich 
- Die Auswahl des Lesertesters wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
...
- Der ausgewählte Teilnehmer wird per PN benachrichtigt und erfährt auf diesem Wege weitere Details
...
- Während der Testlaufzeit darfst du die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
logisch!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten nach erfolreich abgeliefertem Test beim Tester
finde ich super..
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests darfst du deine Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
welche anderen Foren??  
- Der Test muss 4 Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware abgeschlossen sein und im Forum von PC Games Hardware Extreme gepostet werden
ist schaffbar
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen 
ok


----------



## U-Boot (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Hi,

ich würde gerne den Test machen. 
Ich habe einige Erfahrung mit Gehäusen gesammelt... von blutigen Fingern bei billig China-Gehäusen, die schon fast einen Waffenschein benötigen, bis zu sehr gut verarbeiteten 19"-Servergehäusen... 
Die sonstigen Anforderungen erfülle ich alle.

Gruß
U-Boot


----------



## Tremendous (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Hallo PCGHX Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich zum Lesertest des Gehäuses Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt) melden.
Mit Gehäusen kenne ich mich gut aus, das kann man nach 14 Jahren am PC durchaus sagen. Zur Zeit arbeitet meine Hardware in einem Lian Li PC60 das mein Lian Li Armorsuit P60 abgelöst hat. Mir macht es Spass immer wieder in neue Gehäuse "umzuziehen" und diese auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen.

Redaktionell kann ich auf einige Erfahrungen zurück greifen, wie man aus meiner Signatur erkennen kann. Dabei spielen Bilder für mich eine große Rolle, denn diese sagen oftmals mehr als 1000 Worte.  Zur Verfügung steht mir hierbei eine DSLR welche das Gehäuse ins rechte Licht rücken wird.

Für mich ist es wichtig viel Arbeit in einen Test zu stecken, denn nur wenn man die Hardware / Periferie in vollem Umfang beleuchtet kann man den Lesern im vollem Umfang weiterhelfen.

Besonders interessant am gebotenen Asgard sind für mich die tatsächliche Geräuschentwicklung und die Wärmeproblematik die dabei einhergeht.

Ich würde mich freuen ein weiteres Mal dabei zu sein und Euch mit einem guten und ausführlichen Test zu brereichern.

Viele Grüße
Tremendous


----------



## killer89 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

*So wirst du zum Lesertester/in:* 
Begeben Sie sich zum Kommentarthread dieses Artikels und bewerben Sie sich unter Berücksichtigung der *Teilnahmebedingungen*: 

- Du musst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein *
Das bin ich wohl  !*
- Du musst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben 
*Das ist ja wohl klar! *
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, dich bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. 
*Na dann... so wirds aber nicht kommen!*
- Du sollst Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen
*Hab ich! Hab schon mehrere PCs zusammengebaut mit diversen Gehäusen und mich immer wieder geärgert über nicht vorhandene Kabeldurchführungen, scharfe Kanten und sonstige (fehlende) Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten. Auch mein eigenes Case ist leider nicht perfekt geworden, hat aber keine scharfen Kanten 
*  - Du sollst eine ordentliche Schreibe haben 
*Ich denke, dass ich die habe.*
- Du sollst in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen 
*Auf jeden Fall sind diese größtenteils besser, als was man oft hier im Forum sieht. Außerdem sind div. Beleuchtungsmöglichkeiten und ein Stativ vorhanden.*
- Die Auswahl des Lesertesters wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen 
*Na dann werd ich mal ein Fernmodding veranlassen, damit ich teilnehmen kann und gewinne 
*- Der ausgewählte Teilnehmer wird per PN benachrichtigt und erfährt auf diesem Wege weitere Details
*OK!* 
- Während der Testlaufzeit darfst du die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
*Wie sollte ich denn da testen?* 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten nach erfolreich abgeliefertem Test beim Tester 
*Da freu ich mich doch drauf, endlich mal ein neues Gehäuse!*
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests darfst du deine Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen 
*Ich bin nirgendwo anders angemeldet.*
- Der Test muss 4 Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware abgeschlossen sein und im Forum von PC Games Hardware Extreme gepostet werden
*Das ist in jedem Fall machbar * 
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen 
*Na toll, war ja klar  *


MfG


----------



## jan002 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Ich würde auch sehr gerne an diesem Test teilnehmen.
Ich habe viele Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen gemacht (sowohl gute als auch schlechte), weswegen ich schon behaupten kann mich mit Gehäusen auszukennen. 
Hardware ist genug da. 

-2 CPUS (i7-920 und E1400)
-verschiedene Mainboards in verschiedenen Größen.
-eine 2,5" und 3,5" Festplatten
-viele Laufwerke
-Netzteile in 3 verschiedenen Größen
-Wasserkühlung
-4x 60mm Lüfer
-5x 120mm Lüfter

Im Bereich Modding kenen ich mich aus. (Es wird sicherlich Leute geben die sich besser auskennen, aber ganz unerfahren bin ich auch nicht)

Ich hatte schon einige billige Gehäuse von denen ich aber nicht sehr begeistert war. Sie hatten scharfe Kanten und nur wenig Platz, lasse mir aber gerne von Xigmatek beweisen, dass es auch gute günstige Gehäuse gibt.

Ich habe eine gute Schreibe und kann auch gute Fotos machen.

Ich hoffe ihr entscheidet euch für mich. Ich würde mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan002


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Xigmatek Asgard.

Meine bisherige Forenaktivität zeigt deutlich, dass ich alle Anforderungen die an den Test gestellt sind, erfülle und erspare mir mit einem Verweis darauf, einen wenig aussagekräftigen Fliesstext. 

Desweiteren habe ich das nötige Equipment um einen Lautstärkevergleich zwischen dem gedämmten und dem ungedämmten Asgard zu erstellen.

Grüße euer 
LordMeuchelmord


----------



## Nike334 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Hallo,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Xigmatek Asgard.
Ich hatte bereits die Gelegenheit den größeren Bruder des Asgards, das Midgard, auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen(siehe hier) und als ich diesen Thread gesehen habe, dachte ich mir, dass ein Vergleich zwischen den beiden einfach ultimativ für den Test sein würde.
Die nötigen Anforderungen erfülle ich natürlich alle.


MfG
Nike334


----------



## majorguns (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Hallo,
würde gerne das Xigmatek Asgard testen, Gehäuse mit Dämmung interessieren mich sehr.
Ich habe eine gute Schreibe, kann gute digitale Fotos machen und auch sonst erfülle ich alle Voraussetzungen!
Ich hoffe ich höre von euch 
MfG MajorGuns


----------



## stinnux (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Ich wäre da gerne dabei, bin gespannt wie sich die Temperatur darin verhält wenn dort ein paar "hitzigere" Komponenten eingebaut werden.

Habe hier ein paar Sachen parat liegen, die ich dort gerne einbauen würde.


----------



## BigBoymann (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Hallo, 

auch ich würde mich gerne für solch einen Lesertest anbieten. 

Da ich in der letzten Zeit nach einem guten Gehäuse suche, derzeit hat sich NXZT Hush eingeschlichen, bin ich der ideale Tester. Denn durch die Recherchen im Internet befinde ich mich gerade mitten in der Materie und denke kann ganz gut einschätzen wo ein Vorteil und wo eher ein Nachteil für das Gehäuse besteht. 

mfg
Christian


----------



## joni35 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Moin,
Ich wollte mich immer schon einmal für einen Leserwettbewerb bewerben, bin aber bisher noch nicht dazu gekommen. Deshalb wollte ich heute mal mein Glück versuchen.

Ich bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem Silent-Pc weil mein aktueller-Pc mit einem boxed-kühler und GF8800 relativ laut ist. Diesbezüglich hatte ich mir auch schon einen Xigmatek HDT s-1283 gekauft. Leider steht der bisher immer noch neben meinem Pc weil mein aktuelles Gehäuse einfach zu klein ist.
Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habe ich auch ein wenig, da ich meinen eigenen Pc leicht gemodded habe. Nur mit Dämmung kenne ich mich bisher eher weniger aus.
Für Fotos steht mir eine Canon eos 450D zur verfügung.

mfg Joni


----------



## Darkdriver (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Mh, sehr gut. Ich brauche dringend ein neues Gehäuse. Da würde sich der Test direkt anbieten.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Guten Tag,
Mit diesem Post möchte ich mich um die Möglichkeit bewerben das gedämmte  Xigmatek Asgard Gehäuse genau unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Mich würde voralem interessieren wie sich die Dämmung des Gehäuses verhält, wenn die beinhalteten Komponenten unter tagelanger Dauerlast stehen (Folding @ Home; in Punkto Temperaturentwicklung).Zudem hätte ich die Möglichkeit mit verschiedensten Krawallmachern an Hardware die Güte des Dämmmaterials und der Dämmung an sich zu prüfen (unteranderem ein CPU-Kühler mit (Server-)Delta-Lüfter + Schallpegelmessgerät).
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich ein Auserwählter des Testkomités sein würde .


----------



## Atosch (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Hallo ich würde mich auch sehr gerne um einen Platz bei diesem Gehäusetest bewerben.

Ich würde mich vor allem freuen, da ich sowieso zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem guten neuen Gehäuse mit einer guten Dämmung bin.

Die genannten Bedingungen akzeptiere ich und kann soweit erforderlich auch bejahen.

Besonders die Erfahrung mit Gehäusen kann ich mit gutem Gewissen zusagen, da ich za alle halbe Jahre meiner Hardware ein neues Zuhause gebe und dabei die verschiedenen Marken auch gerne wechsele (Enermax, Aerocool, Thermaltake uvm...).

Besonders gespannt wäre ich auf die Möglichkeiten die Kabel möglichst versteckt anzubringen.


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Damit bewerb ich mich einfach auch mal für den Lesertest.

Da es sich um Mindestanforderungen handelt, werden diese natürlich selbstredend erfüllt.

In meinem Test würde es nebst Temperaturvergleichen zu einem Mainstream Midi Tower auch passende DB Messungen geben um das gedämmte Asgard mit dem bereits erwähnten Mainstream Midi Tower vergleichen zu können und zukünftigen Kunden eine Hilfestellung geben zu können.

Grüße, Marcus


----------



## wildthings86 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Würde gerne an die Verlosung teilnehmen:

- Du musst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein *Ja bin ich.*
- Du musst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben *Ist doch selbstverständlich!*
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, dich bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. 
- Du sollst Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen *Diesher mehrere Gehäuse gehabt, unteranderem das bekannter Alien-Gehäuse, Cooler Master HAF MINI RC-922 - alle samt selbst gedämmt*
- Du sollst eine ordentliche Schreibe haben *Ich gib mein Bestes, zunot muss meine deutsch lehrerin herhalten*
- Du sollst in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen *Nicht einfacher als das!*
- Die Auswahl des Lesertesters wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen *Wird mir eine Ehre sein!*
- Der ausgewählte Teilnehmer wird per PN benachrichtigt und erfährt auf diesem Wege weitere Details *die Grundidee find ich gut*
- Während der Testlaufzeit darfst du die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen *Nie im Leben!*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten nach erfolreich abgeliefertem Test beim Tester *Super, das freu ich mich*
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests darfst du deine Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen *Wird mir sehr schwer fallen*
- Der Test muss 4 Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware abgeschlossen sein und im Forum von PC Games Hardware Extreme gepostet werden Ist zuschaffen
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen *Das kenn ich irgendwo her

*beste grüße *
 *


----------



## moddingfreaX (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auf den Lesertest des Xigmatek Asgard.

- Du musst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein 
Schon seit einer Ewigkeit 
- Du musst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben 
Das werde ich tun!
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, dich bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. 
Das wird nicht nötig sein 
- Du sollst Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen 
Seit 4 Jahren schraube und modde ich mit Leidenschafte an aller Art von Gehäusen, und wenn ich mich mit etwas auskenne, dann damit. 
- Du sollst eine ordentliche Schreibe haben 
An vorherigen Lesertests erkennbar, verfüge ich auch darüber.
- Du sollst in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen 
Meine Sony DSC-W180 steht bereit.
- Die Auswahl des Lesertesters wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen 

- Der ausgewählte Teilnehmer wird per PN benachrichtigt und erfährt auf diesem Wege weitere Details 

- Während der Testlaufzeit darfst du die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen 
Dann könnte ich sie auch nicht testen. 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten nach erfolreich abgeliefertem Test beim Tester 
Das ist würdig und recht. 
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests darfst du deine Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen 
Ich bin sowieso nur bei PCGHX aktiv.
- Der Test muss 4 Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware abgeschlossen sein und im Forum von PC Games Hardware Extreme gepostet werden 
Geht klar. 
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
*Schrotflinte wegpack* 

Beste Grüße,
ModdingfreaX


----------



## godtake (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Hallo sehr geehrte Schiedsrichter, 

auch ich habe Interesse am Lesertest, bin des Schreibens weitgehend mächtig und auch in der Lage, 
Fotos zu knipsen, auf denen der Betrachter halbwegs erkennt, um welches Objekt es sich auf diesem
handelt.

Zum Einsatz stünde mir eine HD4850 mit Accelero- Umbau, ein Phenom II X4 BE @ 3,2GHz auf 
Asus- Board zur Verfügung sowie ein Enermax Netzteil. Die CPU- Kühlung übernimmt ein modifizierter Boxed- Kühler.

Die Voraussetzungen sehe ich selbstverständlich als erfüllt an, auch mit den Bedingungen bin ich
einverstanden.

Kostproben stehen bereits in schriftlicher Form im Tagebuch - Projekt Lemming zur Verfügung. 

Grüße und bis dato, 

Godtake


----------



## Lower (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mich hiermit auch um einen Lesertest bewerben. Ich denke ich erfülle alle Kriterien die oben angegeben sind. Der deutschen Sprache bin ich soweit mächtig, dass ich ein gut besuchtes Tagebuch auf die Beine gestellt habe. Da ich die letzte Zeit nur Coolermaster Gehäuse gehabt habe würde mich auch ein Gehäuse im unteren Preissegment interessieren. Mein Informatik Professor jammert immer über scharfe Kanten und ungenügenden Airflow in Lowcost Gehäusen daher hat er mir die Aufgabe gegeben ein gutes Gehäuse für kleines Geld zu suchen! Hier passt das Asgard genau hinein. Es soll billig und gut sein. Die extra Dämmung ist noch das i Tüpfelchen. Die Lautstärke des Gehäuses interessiert mich sehr, aber leider stehen mir für Lautstärkemessungen keine Geräte zur Verfügung. Allerdings könnte ich möglicherweise eines organisieren. Als Testhardware steht mir der Rechner in der Signatur zur Verfügung. Zum Vergleich werde ich einen ziemlich leisen Dell Rechner und ein CM HAF verwenden. Extra dazu werde ich noch ein Youtube Video machen, falls ich das Gehäuse für einen Lesertest bekomme. Anständige Fotos werden mit einer Spiegelreflexkamera gemacht werden, die ich mir von meinem Onkel ausborgen werde. Ansonsten habe ich noch eine sehr gute Handykamera, die in meinen Tagebüchern diese Arbeit übernimmt! Weiters werde ich die Möglichkeit einer Wasserkühlung im Lesertest beachten. Hier stehen mir einige Radiatorgrößen zur Verfügung!
Viel GLück auch den anderen Bewerbern!

lg Lower


----------



## mramnesie (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Ausserordentlich gerne bewerbe ich mich zu diesem Lesertest. Meine Reputation? Nun, natürlich werde ich den gestellten Anforderungen vollumfänglich gerecht. Überdies habe ich bereits jahrelange PC-Schrauber-Erfahrung. Für Freunde und Bekannte, und auch zur Finanzierung meines Computer-Hobbys habe ich schon etliche, bald unzählige PC´s zusammengeschraubt. Stets liebevoll, mit Bedacht auf anständiges Kabelmanagement und, sofern die verbauten Teile dies zuliesen, auch unter dem Leitgedanken "Silent as silent can be".

Wegen meiner eigenen Systeme wurde schon kolportiert ich würde das Gras wachsen hören. 

Wenngleich ich, trotz meiner beinahe pedantischen Silent-Sucht, dem Dämmen von Gehäusen abgeschworen habe, reizt es mich dennoch, gerade dieses Case in die Hände zu bekommen.

Um dem Charakter einer Bewerbung zu entsprechen kann ich mir nachfolgenden Satz nicht verkneifen.

Wenn meine Bewerbung Ihr Interesse geweckt hat, freue ich mich auf Ihre baldige, positive Rückmeldung.


----------



## korfe (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Moin!

Ich stelle mich hiermit als Tester für das Gehäuse zur Verfügung!
Die Anforderungen erfülle ich alle!
Zum Vergleich würde ein Chieftek Gehäuse (voll gedämmt) herangezogen werden!

Ich hoffe, ich habe diesesmal Glück!

Gruß,
Korfe


----------



## Jason22 (20. Januar 2010)

*Bewerbung zum Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)*

Hier im Spoiler sind die Copy & Paste "Fragen" 


Spoiler



- Du musst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
Das ist doch ein Muss 
- Du musst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben
Yeah 
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, dich bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.


			
				Homer S. schrieb:
			
		

> D'oh! ^^


 
- Du sollst Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen
Was ist ein Gehäuse?
- Du sollst eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Muss ich das kommentieren? 
- Du sollst in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
Wenn die_ uralte_ Casio Exilim FC-100 ausreicht, JA 
- Die Auswahl des Lesertesters wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
D'oh 
- Der ausgewählte Teilnehmer wird per PN benachrichtigt und erfährt auf diesem Wege weitere Details
Ich warte^^
- Während der Testlaufzeit darfst du die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
Ich überlass doch niemand anderem den Spaß 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten nach erfolreich abgeliefertem Test beim Tester

- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests darfst du deine Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Ist okay 
- Der Test muss 4 Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware abgeschlossen sein und im Forum von PC Games Hardware Extreme gepostet werden
Ich stell den Wecker 
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
Dann geh ich halt den Linksweg 




Mein System: (Keine große Änderung)



Spoiler



Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3,2GHz [Prolimatech Megahalems mit Noiseblocker XL1 @ 50% - 75%]
4GB G.E.I.L. Evo One 1066 MHz
MSI P45 Neo3-FR
nVidia GTX275 @ 699 MHz | 1470 MHz | 2622 MHz (DDR)
Samsung 640GB HDD @ Schaumstoff 
BeQuiet 550W
Coolermaster CM690 mit Window
-Front: Coolermaster 120mm @ 5v
-Heck: Noiseblocker XL1 @ 5v
Blaue Kaltlichtkathode 



Ich kann auch verschiedene andere Rechner zB einen i7 für den Test benutzen.

Btw aka Edit: :o)
Ich kann mir auch eine Fotographen mit einer 1000D herholen XD
Ich würd im Case 2x Noiseblocker XL1 verbauen + einen am Megahalems 


MfG


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

- Du musst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein 
*Das hab ich schonmal.*
- Du musst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben 
*Das will ich ja!*
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, dich bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. 
*Wird sehr wahrscheinlich nicht passieren!*
- Du sollst Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen 
*Hab ich.*
- Du sollst eine ordentliche Schreibe haben 
*Was ist das? In Rechtschreibung bin ich gut.*
- Du sollst in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen 
*Bin ich.*
- Die Auswahl des Lesertesters wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
*Ist mir klar.* 
- Der ausgewählte Teilnehmer wird per PN benachrichtigt und erfährt auf diesem Wege weitere Details 
*Auch.*
- Während der Testlaufzeit darfst du die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen 
*Hatte ich ohnehin nicht vor*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten nach erfolreich abgeliefertem Test beim Tester 
*Super!*
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests darfst du deine Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen 
- Der Test muss 4 Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware abgeschlossen sein und im Forum von PC Games Hardware Extreme gepostet werden 
*Abgeschlossen? Gilt das Vorbereitungsforum als "abgeschlossen?"*
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen 
*Ähh.. Okay.

*Muss ich es bis Datum XX.XX.XXXX fertig haben?
Wieviel soll ich schreiben?(Ungefähre Richtlinie zur Orientierung!)

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## SolidBadBoy (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

ich will mich auch bewerben
hatte schon 2 gehäuse ein drittes kann nicht schaden 
und spass ab rumbasteln hab ich auch 
schreiben kann ich auch!
kamera hab ich auch. eine sehr gute sogar^^ (videos wären auch kein thema!!!)
zeit hab ich auch reichlich, da schüler^^

ja dann warte ich mal ab... 

bitte entschuldigt das ich keine klein groß schreibnung grad beachte. bin mit meinem handy online 

mfg
SolidBadBoy


----------



## thecroatien (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich auch Bewerben!
Meine Schreibe sollte ganz Ordentlich sein, für Foto's benutze ich eine Spiegelreflex Kamera.

Als Hardware, habe ich momentan ein EATX Baord, sowie ein Netzteil mit Überlänge, 4 Festplatten und ne rechtlange ATI HD 3870 x2.

Ich würde mich freuen mal zu testen, ob das ALLES, auch in das kleine Case hinein passt.

GRüße
Axel


----------



## TechnikFreak (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

- Du musst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein --> Bin ich 
- Du musst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben --> Wird kein Problem sein
- Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, dich bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen --> Kann ich absolut verstehen!
- Du sollst Erfahrung mit Gehäusen besitzen --> Durfte schon einige Gehäuse mein eigen nennen
- Du sollst eine ordentliche Schreibe haben --> Dies wird auch kein Problem sein
- Du sollst in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen --> Bin ich. Eine Casio Exilim EX-Z 1000 arbeitet für mich!
- Während der Testlaufzeit darfst du die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen --> Möchte es sowieso behalten! 
- Der Test muss 4 Wochen nach Erhalt der Ware abgeschlossen sein und im Forum von PC Games Hardware Extreme gepostet werden --> Kein Problem!

Grüße
TechnikFreak


----------



## Falcony6886 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Hallo PCGH-Team!

Auch ich möchte mich wieder einmal bewerben, denn ich hörte aus den dunklen Gefilden meines Gehäuses eine Stimme flüstern:

_"Thor's Hammer sucht wonniges, neues Zuhause aus dem hohen Norden, mit beengter Atmosphäre und angenehmer Geräuschkulisse für lüsternes Lüftergeflüster im Dunkeln!"_

Wollt Ihr ihm diesen Wunsch nicht erfüllen?! Dann lasst mich das gedämmte Xigmatek Asgard testen!

Die Testkriterien werden von mir natürlich vollends erfüllt und ich würde mir wieder einmal sehr viel Mühe geben, solltet Ihr mich als Tester auswählen! Als Referenz dürft Ihr euch gerne meinen Lesertest zum Thor's Hammer oder aber den "Zotac Vergleich" anschauen. Dort solltet Ihr erkennen, dass eine ordentliche Schreibe und hübsche Fotos kein Problem darstellen!

Inhaltlich fällt mir für einen Test schon jetzt viel ein:
- Hardwarekompatibiltät: Passen verschiedene Grafikkarten (GTX280, HD4890), CPU-Kühler, usw.
- Wie sieht es in einem vollgepackten Asgard mit der Temperatur aus?
- Wie gestaltet sich der Einbau?
- Gibt es scharfe Kanten?
- Wie ist die Qualität im Vergleich mit anderen Gehäusen, insbesondere mit OEM-Gehäusen der gleichen Preisklasse, aber auch mit bekannten PC-Schränken wie dem Thermaltake Armor+ oder dem Thermaltake Soprano?
- Wie gut arbeitet die Dämmung?
- Kommen durch die Dämmung eventuell Inkompatibilitäten zu Stande oder steigt die Gehäusetemperatur?
- Eignet sich das gedämmte Xigmatek Asgard auch zum Übertakten?
- etc.

Ich würde mich wirklich freuen, von Euch als Tester ausgewählt zu werden und mal wieder für ein paar Tage Hardware-Redakteur spielen zu dürfen!

Viele Grüße,

Falcony6886


----------



## Oliver (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Der Thread ist zur Auswetung vorrübergehend geschlossen. Stay tuned!


----------



## Oliver (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

alea iacta est 

Den Zuschlag hat dieses Mal godtake bekommen. Der gefühlte 20. Zufallstreffer hat zur Auswahl geführt. Die Qualität der Beiträge hat subjektiv nachgelassen. Hier müssen wohl mehr Lesertests her, damit ihr noch etwas üben könnt 

Der Link zur Bewerbung:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1456252-post39.html

Kleine Tipps meinerseits: In einer Bewerbung für einen schriftlich abzulegenden Test sollte natürlich in erster Linie auf Rechtschreibung, Zeichensetzung und auf den Ausdruck geachtet werden. Darüberhinaus sind Bonusinformationen natürlich immer gerne gesehen. Wer ein Video oder ähnliches mit in den Test aufnimmt beziehungsweise dieses ankündigt, erhält Bonuspunkte. 

Während die initiale Auswahl zwar per Zufallsgenerator geschieht, muss die dazugehörige Bewerbung den Ansprüchen der Redaktion genügen. Ansonsten kommt wieder einmal der Zufallsgenerator zum Zuge, um einen weiteren Anwärter auszuloben.

*Thread für Kommentare wieder geöffnet.*


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Ja ja, der goddi ^^ Glückwunsch und viel Erfolg mit dem Gehäuse


----------



## godtake (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Ha! Supergeniale Sache, tja...das haist ich muhs mich nu nich mear uhm das rächtschraibuhng und sadzzeichän un so wahs kümmern
Wail gewohnen hab ich ja nuhn schon...kuhl. 

Freu mich schon wie Schnitzel (das erste mal in meinem Leben, dass ich etwas gewinne) und hoffe doch, einen würdigen und angemessenen Test abliefern zu können.

Bis dann, und Danke

(KluttÄn...Du kannst den Knopf nu los lassen, ich hab schon gewonnen...!)


----------



## Jason22 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Schade, schonwieder nicht gewonnen 

Ich hoffe mal, mein Beitrag ist keiner der der wegen irwas übersprungen wurde 
(Und wehe, jemand von euch hat meinen Sakasmus nicht verstanden!)

BTW: Macht mal pls gaaaanz viele Lesertests damit die anderen bewerben üben können 

BTW²: Gratz an godtake...

BTW³: Womit macht ihr eg die Zufallsauswahl?


----------



## Oliver (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Wir stecken ein Feld ab und unterteilen es in die Anzahl an Bewerbungen. Das Feld, in das die Kuh zuerst scheißt, gewinnt den Lesertest. 

Da es in Berlin aber so wenig Kühe gibt, benutze ich einen Zufallsgenerator für Ganzzahlen, der Zufallszahlen generiert. Die Postingzahl dient dabei der Numerierung.


----------



## Jason22 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

XD Eure elektronische Kuh scheißt leider nich so oft auf die Nummern am ende, oder?^^
Hat jemand den eg selber Programmiert?


----------



## kruemelgirl (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Naja, als nächstes könntet ihr ja das Utgard zum Lesertest heranziehen. 

Ist ja nach dem Asgard die logische Reihenfolge


----------



## zcei (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Hahaaa
in Dahlem-Dorf gibts doch bestimmt nen paar Felder für eure Kühe.

Schade, schon wieder nix gewonnen  Naja, einfach wieder bewerben 

Ganz viele Lesertests bitte 

Und Glückwunsch Goddi


----------



## Oliver (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Das GEhäuse geht erst nach dem 03.02. auf die Reise, weil das Dämmmaterial aktuell nicht mehr lagernd ist - nur so zur Info.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Jason22 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Kleben die das wirklich erst kurz vorm Versenden rein? XD


----------



## schocky321 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

hi wie gehts ich würde mich auch dafür bereitstellen das Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt) ZU TESTEN


----------



## moe (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*



> Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis einschließlich *Sonntag, den 24. Januar*.



das geht leider nicht mehr. die frist ist abgelaufen und es wurde bereits ein tester gefunden --> godtake.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

lol wenn das ja alles per zufallsgenerator passiert, kann ich doch irgendeinen misst in die bewerbung schreiben.
ichchab gedacht ihr liest euch das durch


----------



## KOF328 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

nene, ich denke mal es werden erstmal die ausgeschlossen, die eine nicht so gute bewerbung geschrieben haben und zwischen denen entscheidet das der zufallsgenerator^^


----------



## windows (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

_Ich habe das so verstanden das der Zufallsgenerator jemanden ermittelt und dann dessen Bewerbung durchgegangen wird.

Wenn sie nicht gefällt, kommt der nächste bis zum Passenden.

Richtig?

MFG
windows
_


----------



## SolidBadBoy (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*



windows schrieb:


> _Ich habe das so verstanden das der Zufallsgenerator jemanden ermittelt und dann dessen Bewerbung durchgegangen wird.
> 
> Wenn sie nicht gefällt, kommt der nächste bis zum Passenden.
> 
> ...



ich denke auch mal so. den erst bewerbungen durch lesen macht kein sinn l, des waere viel aufwendiger wie wenn sie des per zufallsgenerator und kurz schauen obs eine angemessene bewerbung ist


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lesertest: Gehäuse Xigmatek Asgard (gedämmt)- Tester gesucht*

Ich dachte, sie würden von einer Jury, bestehend aus Redaktionsmitgliedern und den Mitarbeitern des zu testenden Produkts ausgesucht...!?


----------

